# Sherbet og!!! Getting close!!!! Baseball size buds on her!!! And her clones!!!



## Jeff Arthur (May 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2022)

Nice buds.

what are the fragrances like?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Nice job, they look very healthy.


----------



## Airbone (May 10, 2022)

Nice bro. 
Is that from the same clone run you hooked me up with? Or moms?


----------



## Jeff Arthur (May 10, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Nice bro.
> Is that from the same clone run you hooked me up with? Or moms?


All those clones are from the same cut that I gave you. The big girl is the mother of yours I just super cropped her trying something different. She smells really fruity by the way.


----------



## Jeff Arthur (May 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice buds.
> 
> what are the fragrances like?


Really fruity more than anything. Almost like a Hawaiian Punch I would say


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

Very nice. TBH, I'm super jealous of those fan leaves. My plants all suffer fan leaf issues when they get close to harvest. Yours are perfect!


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

most excellent... love your clean setup to.. enjoy your havest man


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2022)

Have fun and welcome to MP.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Very Nice
Have you been feeding them the new Pond Water the new Craze ?


----------

